
P vs. NP - tosh
http://www.se-radio.net/2017/07/se-radio-episode-298-moshe-vardi-on-p-versus-np/
======
skMed
Recently listened to this on a road trip and I can report that it kept me
interested and awake :). This podcast quickly focuses in on the problem of
boolean satisfiability and the history of SAT solvers for those unfamiliar
with said topics.

